# Am I being unreasonable? Moving overseas with rats



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I will be unexpectedly moving back to the USA from Germany. I am originally from the USA and moved to Germany 5 years ago. I currently have 2 cats and 8 rats. While taking 2 cats with you when you move overseas is certainly not unheard of, I am pretty sure taking rats with you is almost unheard of.

There are no restrictions on bringing rodents into the USA. I am currently looking into pet relocation services. There is a local german service that has experience moving all manner of animals. They move not only pets, but animals for zoos etc. I will most likely be flying into IAD (Dulles Airport). Most likely I will be moving in October.

I have rats from the age of 9 -10 months to 1.5 -2 years old. I have 4 females and 4 males. My males are going into the vet on Wednesday for neutering. I plan to get my two younger girls spayed soon after. They are all currently in good health (knock on wood). I want to and am currently making plans for them to come with me.

What I am looking really looking for is some no punches pulled feedback. Am I being unreasonable because I do not want to part with my rats? Do you think my rats would be better off if I found them a new home? Am I totally crazy? My mind is all over the place about this move and I just really want to be able to keep my family together.

If anyone knows anyone that has any experience with rats being shipped by air, I would be extremely greatful to be put in contact with any such persons.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I would try anything to take them with me but if it will be too stressful or risky I'd find them a good home. it seems like you have time on your side.
When we moved to Europe I sold my horse months before we actually moved but it was a good home so I let her go earlier than I wanted initially.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's approved by customs and a vet and you are able to bring them with you, you might want to try to bring them as your "carry-on" for the airplane. A small pet carrier should be able to slid under your seat, as I've seen lots of people travel with cats/small dogs this way


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried to do this with Romeo when I went on a trip. Most planes only allow rats to be in the cargo hold, which is, needless to say, a terrible idea. They usually only allow birds, dogs, and cats.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

My parents are quite set on me, for whatever reason, taking United Airlines. My mother has offered to fly over and help / accompany me on the big day. United only allows cats and dogs in the passenger cabin. When pets are put in the cargo hold of a passenger plane, they are put in a pressurized and temperature controlled area (within 10 degrees of the cabin temperature). Not all planes have one of these areas.

One of the pet relocation services, that I am looking at, mentioned that it often very hard to get owners and pets on the same plane. There is limited space in the specialized cargo area and there are two slots available for pets in the passenger cabin. If I am not able to be on the same plane as my pets, a person from the pet relocation service will be escorting them through the process in the airport.

I am strongly considering sending my cats as excess baggage (when they are in the cargo area of the same plane you are on) or as cargo. One of my cats is very scared of strangers and also has a tendency to howl when in a situation he dislikes.

http://www.taconic.com/wmspage.cfm?parm1=296
Has anyone heard of these kinds of boxes before? They are used for the transportation of rodents meant for labs. I especially like the low visibility factor of the box.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it possible to take one stop flight only? I'd be worried that they wouldn't make it on the same plane if you had to change flights.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I will definitely be taking a direct flight. It is not only for the sake of my pets, but mine as well. Having a non-direct flight can be a total mess when it involves international travel, especially flying into the USA. I have tragic travel stories pouring out of my ears.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Terpsichore said:


> I will definitely be taking a direct flight. It is not only for the sake of my pets, but mine as well. Having a non-direct flight can be a total mess when it involves international travel, especially flying into the USA. I have tragic travel stories pouring out of my ears.


I don't think that you can take them with in the cabin. I think I'd transport them in the pet cargo area. tip: sprinkle their food on their bedding for the duration of the flight including frozen blue berries for their fluids. Bowls and bottles can hurt them in their enclosures. Also give them some old stuff from their cage at home in their transport cage so they might feel more at ease.
Make sure you update us on their safe arrival in the US. 
We have flown our dogs back and forth across the Atlantic and it went well.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Also an important note, make SURE the carrier is chew proof! Last thing you need is to find out in a fit of panic your rats chewed out of the carrier and scurried into the cargo hold :'(


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

From what I learned is that the airlines require a metal inside cage. They have instructions on their website I believe.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I am either going to go with a cage inside a regulation carrier or one of the boxes meant for shipping laboratory rodents. I think I am going to enlist help from the german pet relocation company. It really appeals to me that they have a lot of experience with a lot of different animals.

Did everything go smoothly at the airport with your carrier and paper work for your dogs? Did you use a pet relocation service?

Once when I was flying out for Christmas, I saw a couple with their dog and they were forced to buy a new carried, even though they had used the one they brought before.

I am definitely trying to think about every single aspect of what I need to consider, so any suggestions on what I should keep in mind are really useful.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

It will be different compared to dogs. Call the airlines. I just checked them as luggage and when we had boarded I saw them being hauled in on the transport thing into the plane so I knew they were with us. You can ask the crew if they made it in once you have boarded. I am sure they will be helpful.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely not insane for wanting to take your rats with you.

Another good source of moisture is carrot.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

We all made it safely to the USA. The whole experience seems to have affected my cats more than my rats. Sadly, I ended up bringing seven instead of eight rats because one of my girls passed away a few weeks before the move.First thing I did when I got to my new home is set up my cat's litter box and then my rat cage. My oldest male seems to think the ladders of the Critter Nation are extremely untrustworthy and he is not a climber, so he has yet to leave the level he is on. Everyone else, except my youngest girl, uses one paw to grip the side of the cage when they use the ladders. The ladder's are steeper than their older cage, so I assume they will get used to them over time.After making sure eveyone was safe and comfortable, I passed out on the floor lol.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad everyone who could, made it safely. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I suppose it was better to lose her before the flight so that you didn't have to worry about the trip causing her to pass away. I know that would probably drive any one of us into tears thinking it was our fault.

I hope the jetlag isn't too bad for you or the animals. Poor kitties must be terrified. Isn't it funny how rats seem to handle it better than the cats?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

calisphere said:


> Isn't it funny how rats seem to handle it better than the cats?


They have conquered the world by travels like this. They handle a lot of things better than many of us!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Too true. Plus, cats are big babies.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Not crazy, I would absolutely attempt to bring my rats with me.

Another hydration tip, a rat with an ample supply of fresh carrot does not need water at all apparently.


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Aug 14, 2017)

I'd also try bringing them with me if that was a possibility. Have you considered using a pet transport service?


----------

